# tube amp blowing fuses



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

i am looking at a busen tube amp...super classic..its at a pawn shop and the guy says it keeps blowing fuses.i do not know much about amps and was wondering if anyone knows what might be wrong with this tube amp blowing fuses....thanx percy


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wild Bill might have an idea what is wrong with it.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

How do i find wild bill,i think hes in Hamilton.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Bill hangs out here in the forum. If you want to contact him directly his info is here - http://www.thetubestore.com/Amp-Technicians


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Percy said:


> How do i find wild bill,i think hes in Hamilton.



Percy! Please phone me at 905-527-9835

I made that amp some years ago for a musician here in Hamilton. He lent it to another musician some months ago and never got it back! It should never have been pawned!

The real owner obviously has an issue! Please let me know the name of the pawnshop! This needs to be investigated.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had an issue with blowing fuses. Was the rectifier tube.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I had an issue blowing fuses too...until I stopped accidentally burning myself with the damn soldering iron....


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Wild Bill said:


> Percy! Please phone me at 905-527-9835
> 
> I made that amp some years ago for a musician here in Hamilton. He lent it to another musician some months ago and never got it back! It should never have been pawned!
> 
> ...


Well this thread took an unexpected turn...hope who ever owns this amp gets it back...tc percy


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> Well this thread took an unexpected turn...hope who ever owns this amp gets it back...tc percy


well i went down to the pawn shop where this busen amp was ....its sold...i knew i should have bought it....100 bucks for a nice amp like that...i would have returned it to its rightful owner..i am not from Hamilton so Busen amps are not on my radar[been here 3 years].....wow kickin myself for not buying it....


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Percy, I trust that you have contacted Bill, if not please do so and let him know the name of the pawn shop. He can let the owner know. If it is reported as stolen the pawn shop will be required to tell the police who purchased it.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Percy, I trust that you have contacted Bill, if not please do so and let him know the name of the pawn shop. He can let the owner know. If it is reported as stolen the pawn shop will be required to tell the police who purchased it.


ya i did all that....but am still kicking myself for not buying the amp,as i know what it feels like to have gear stolen


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

The good thing thats come from all of this is i have found a good amp tech.....and Wild Bill seems to be a good guy..i have a Custom Vibrolux that needs to be modded...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Percy said:


> The good thing thats come from all of this is i have found a good amp tech.....and Wild Bill seems to be a good guy..i have a Custom Vibrolux that needs to be modded...


Thanks, Percy! 

BTW, whoever bought it will quickly find out he needs a REAL tech who actually knows his stuff! There is no schematic anywhere on the Net he can look up. I just built that amp straight out of my head! There are Fendery things and Marshally things but there is nothing on paper or exactly like any other amplifier.

So any tech who works on it better know his stuff! LOL

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------

